# Liquid Seaweed ? ?



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

A local gardening "expert" on radio is promoteing liquid seaweed for a gentle fertilizer and disease fighting regimine . . anyone use it?


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

New one on me.
I have used the grits for ants and 50/50 dawn and water for spiders. Both worked


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I use regular seaweed to hold bits of raw fish on rice for consumption...


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Why does that comment not shock me /


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

GZ said:


> I use regular seaweed to hold bits of raw fish on rice for consumption...


Ah So . . .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes... I eat Sushi... Yummy...

As for agriculture/horticulture, I don't see how it would hurt or harm... As for how well it works... Couldn't tell you. I do know that the water from my fish tanks usually don't make the weeds any taller in my garden! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Certain coastal farmers here still gather seaweed to put on their fields, but make sure you're up-wind for the next few days/weeks :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

mmmmmmmm . . . Shushi! ! 

This looks to be a conceintrate . . I'll give it a shot and see


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Let me know how it does. I may go swimming in the frt yard and get some lol


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Certain coastal farmers here still gather seaweed to put on their fields


Seaweed contains considerable nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium and, being "algae" and not a vascular plant, it breaks down and releases its nutrients very quickly.

I was watching an old British movie the other day and they were doing this -- carrying the kelp in baskets on their backs up a 100 ft. cliff to put it on their small, rocky fields. Now those are dedicated farmers!

Here on the Great Plains we fertilize mostly with anhydrous ammonia -- pull the cord and let some of that loose before you get the sweeps in the ground and it will clear your sinuses for sure!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I use Neptune's Harvest Organic Hydrolized fish & seaweed fertilizer in my mixture.  

I would like to start collecting soon, just trying to find out the legality of it. No one seems to know here. I did manage to stumble across that it is illegal in texas to collect it off the beach. 

Seaweed has a low NPK 0-0-1. Although if you go by the insoluble NPK measurements it is more about 1-3% - 1-2% - 3-5%. Where you get the benefits from is it contains 60 trace elements, many growth hormones and disease control properties in it. 

When you mix it with fish wich has a higher NPK of 5-1-1 you get a great natural fertilizer. 

Not sure if I need to include this, but be careful with the amounts. You can still kill your plants with too much of it. Most products will come with recommendations, if you make your own tea out of it, trial by error may be required.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

sarla said:


> New one on me.
> I have used the grits for ants and 50/50 dawn and water for spiders. Both worked


I've always gone by this study, although deals mostly with fire ants. http://fireant.tamu.edu/research/arr/year/00-02/2000-2002ResDemHbk.htm


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Seaweed may have low NPK per weight but it breaks down quickly so it adds up but is also not likely to "burn" your plants in the process. I used to dive a lot in Washington, there you can collect seaweed and shellfish with the same license.

Speaking of fertilizer, there is a large potash deposit just south of where I live. There was talk several years ago of developing it but nothing came of it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

sarla said:


> New one on me.
> I have used the grits for ants and 50/50 dawn and water for spiders. Both worked


So how big do they grow now :wink::smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> Here on the Great Plains we fertilize mostly with anhydrous ammonia -- pull the cord and let some of that loose before you get the sweeps in the ground and it will clear your sinuses for sure!


It'll clear your sinuses permanently......mis-handled and it can be lethal. I see quite a bit of the stuff around here.....I'm surrounded by farmland.....:laugh:. 

Haven't tried anything more than standard garden fertilizer and compost worked into the soil. I have a special trash can on the back porch for corn husks, bean snappings/shellings, and the like. I dump everything in one pile next to the garden and will till the stuff into the soil this fall.....and see what happens.

As for the 'seaweed', I have a supply that may not be regulated.....:grin:. My son has a pond behind his house that is clogged with algae and 'seaweed'. He and his neighbor tried to keep the pond clear with skimming and chemicals but gave up after a few years of trying. Too many geese were fertilizing the pond and it's a mess. If he and his neighbor want to try again I will provide the dumping ground......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I applied it this morning . . used a hose-end sprayer that dilutes it as it feeds. Smell was not so bad, but it did attract flies! Might be my imagination, but the leaves on the Plumeria already look much greener . . nothing else shows that much differenece yet. Instructions say to apply every two weeks . .


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> I applied it this morning . . used a hose-end sprayer that dilutes it as it feeds. Smell was not so bad, but it did attract flies! Might be my imagination, but the leaves on the Plumeria already look much greener . . nothing else shows that much differenece yet. Instructions say to apply every two weeks . .


Hows the Seaweed working for you Rich ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nothing spectacular . . the olants look greener and there seems to be less "rot" on them . . so far a success I think


----------



## zshamrock (Apr 5, 2013)

www.Kelp4less.com I found this site while looking for alternatives to chemical fertilizers. Interesting that they use various other products along with the "kelp" concentrates. ie: epson salts


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

This is quite a late reply but we use Seasol here which is a seaweed solution and it is great for planting out seedlings we dip their roots in a diluted solution before planting out and also use it for mature plants.
Seasol Commercial Range
Here is the product but you might have along way to go to get it :grin:
Seasol 4L Concentrate Liquid Fertiliser - Bunnings Warehouse


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bit too far for this year . . I used it this spring to make cuttings and it seems to have worked really good.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes it is very good stuff the commercial nurseries use it.


----------

